# очень болит кисть



## lutchak_vasya (5 Фев 2013)

ребята нужна ваша помощь. После того как позанимаюсь на инструменте очень болит кисть. Подскажите что делать?


----------



## luda14lk (5 Фев 2013)

Левая? Я уже много лет играю с эластичным бинтом на левой руке.


----------



## spawellness (6 Фев 2013)

lutchak_vasya! Лучше всего обратиться к врачу. Поверьте мне,что причин может быть множество. Чем раньше обратиться, тем лучше. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Vladimir Zh (6 Фев 2013)

Где бы он (lutchak_vasya) этого врача ещё нашёл.
Василий, на этом форуме данная тема поднималась неоднократно. Золотых таблеток и мазей не существует. Работа предстоит огромная и не на один год, и только под присмотром хорошего специалиста. А в России их очень мало.


----------



## diletant (6 Фев 2013)

Нужен ОПЫТНЫЙ массажист.Несколько сеансов
и "как рукой снимет"боль.Найдите супер-массажиста.
Они есть в больницах,в санаториях и в спорт.клубах.
Эту проблему решайте быстрее. Удачи Вам.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (6 Фев 2013)

diletant писал:


> Нужен ОПЫТНЫЙ массажист.Несколько сеансов
> и "как рукой снимет"боль


Уважаемый *diletant*. Если Вы дилетант в этом вопросе, то, пожалуйста, не пишите таких категоричных суждений. Надо лечить причину, а не следствие. Насморк галазолином НЕ ЛЕЧИТСЯ. Массаж лишь временно улучшит самочувствие.


----------



## KLEZMER (15 Фев 2013)

Не любую причину можно вылечить. Я вот встречался с прекрасным аккордеонистом, в возрасте уже лет 60, он пожаловался что после ревматизма уже не может так играть, опухают суставы на пальцах и увы вылечить это не получается. У себя заметил недавно такую проблему, во время длительного выступления почувствовал что немеет левое плечо - в промежутке между произведениями решил высунуть кисть левой руки из под ремня (басового). Высунул и понял что поднять уже не могу, а играть надо - пришлось правой рукой взять левую и засунуть её обратно в ремень, так и доиграл. Увы причина не известна, врачи каких то отклонений не видят. 

Что посоветовать насчет кисти -причин может быть масса, от банального переутомления и напряжения сухожилий до серьезных болезней, тут конечно только врач поможет (может быть). Кстати не указано кисть какой руки. Что посоветую от себя (как бывший спортсмен): 
1. При боле не делайте попыток сильнее нагрузить кисть (резкие вращения, встряска, гантели), только хуже сделаете. Попробуйте делать легкие медленные круговые движения кистью, и движения вверх-вниз (что чувствуете? - если в каком то положение слышны сильные щелчки и боль сразу идите в поликлинику, не эксперементируйте с теплыми ваннами! можете нанести обезбаливающую-противовоспалительную мазь их множество в аптеках продается..
2. Проверьте положение руки на клавиатуре, тут опять же два варианта - тот которому нас учат и тот который физиологически подходит структуре ваших рук. Выберите более удобный в котором комфортно играть.
3. Старайтесь не напрягать кисть и пальцы (если этого не требует специфика исполняемого произведения) не зажимайтесь. Расслабленная кисть более подвижна чем напряженная, увы сразу может не получиться, пробуйте.
4. Если это кисть левой руки - проверьте натяжение ремня (левая рука отвечает за движение меха, именно благодаря предплечью кисть- с упором в ремень раздвигает мех). сильно прижатый ремень затруднит движение пальцев, сильно отпущенный усложняет плавное движение мехом.
5. На левую руку надеваю кожаную перчатку с обрезанными пальцами, поначалу делал это чтобы не портить ремень (пот, перетирание), было непривычно, теперь же даже не представляю как можно было без нее обходиться - кисть держится более плотно, ремень не натирает кисть (кожаная перчатка хорошо скользит). 
6. Что касается правой руки, тоже бывает что начинает болеть кисть (обычно после сложных быстрых пассажей, а также после игры напряженной кистью и пальцами) - опять же, надо стараться играть более расслабленной кистью, пока обходился отдыхом и расслаблением руки. Одевать эластичные бинты или перчатки не пробовал. Можете попробовать одеть эластичный бинт, но тут есть сложность, так как бинт предназначен для фиксации кисти в ровном положении руки, а у аккордеониста кисть всегда расположена под углом (с изгибом).
Извините что так уж всё расписываю, а вдруг что то поможет 
Выздоравливайте.


----------



## lutchak_vasya (15 Фев 2013)

Всем большое спасибо. Нашел причину почему меня белела кисть, Все очень просто неправильным отрегулировал ремни, уже все хорошо. Еще раз всем большое спасибо! :i_am_so_:


----------



## Vladimir Zh (15 Фев 2013)

KLEZMER писал:


> Расслабленная кисть более подвижна чем напряженная, увы сразу может не получиться, пробуйте.


Величайшее заблуждение всех времён и народов. Расслабленной кистью (а равно рукой, ногой и другими частями тела) играть НЕЛЬЗЯ. Расслабленно только кошки спят.


----------



## sedovmika (15 Фев 2013)

Наверное значение имеет и вязкость клавиатуры. Перешел с "Поляны" на Роланд, все прошло бесследно, играй хоть весь день! Сейчас играю на кнопочной "Супите", - у ней клавиатура сделана полегче на нажатие чем у Тулы, что уменьшило утомляемость рук, кистей заметно.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (15 Фев 2013)

Господа, А как же тогда играют "бедные" пианисты. Поверьте, посадка клавиш (дрюк) в 1см и их способ добывания форте нашим баянистам и аккордеонистам и не снились!
Помнится, в середине 80-х А.Скляров проводил мастеркласс у нас в Свердловской (тогда ещё) консерватории. По злому стечению обстоятельств хорошего инструмента, типа "Юпитер", найти не смогли. Ему дали раздолбанную "Россию". Скляров играл так, что у владельца "России", да и у всех в аудитории, челюсть отвисла. 
Вывод. Плохому танцору... Уж извините. Это не Ваша беда. Это беда всего нашего музыкального образования.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (15 Фев 2013)

Vladimir Zh, вот кстати правильно Вы пианистов вспомнили. Мне то они как раз и помогли избавиться от переигрывания рук, точнее не они, а вдумчивые занятия на фортепиано по книге Либермана - работа над фортепианной (!) техникой - 
http://ale07.narod.ru/music/notes/song/fortepiano/f_tehnika.htm


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Фев 2013)

Sedovmika. Вы очень удивитесь ,конечно. Но, при игре на любом инструменте, после вашего Ролланда, у вас не выйдет ничего.А вот после Поляны, можно играть на чем угодно - это классика ! Под Юпитер немного коррекция в левой разве.В соотношении выборки и готовой клавиатур, там есть маленький нюанс.

И не совсем понятно о Склярове.Что это за мастер класс такой,без инструмента ?Как то не убедительно звучит.Этот человек не халтурщик! А мастер на такое не пойдет.Я не верю !


----------



## sedovmika (15 Фев 2013)

Я уже понял, после Роланда играть как пудовые гири носить... Но для души требуется поиграть на акустическом инструменте конечно.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (15 Фев 2013)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Мне то они как раз и помогли избавиться от переигрывания рук, точнее не они, а вдумчивые занятия на фортепиано по книге Либермана - работа над фортепианной (!) техникой -


А ещё вспомните работы Шмидт-Шкловской и нашего родного (в смысле баяниста) Александрова А.А.
Новиков Игорь писал:


> И не совсем понятно о Склярове.Что это за мастер класс такой,без инструмента ?Как то не убедительно звучит.Этот человек не халтурщик! А мастер на такое не пойдет.Я не верю !


Всё было намного проще. Баян - в филармонии (вечером концерт), и Маэстро пришлось показывать студенту на "дровах". Ну так сложились обстоятельства. В начале 80-х у нас консу заканчивали на двухголосниках, А аккордеонисты (правда заочники) - на готовках. Время было другое, если помните.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Фев 2013)

Да ,помню,конечно те времена. Ваш ответ принимаю.Спасибо.


----------

